

Ordering chicken nuggets, impossible NFL scores, and optimal change - squeakynick
http://datagenetics.com/blog/august22015/index.html

======
squeakynick
It's just been pointed out to me that in the US, McDonalds sells Chicken
McNuggets(TM) in denominations: 6, 10, 20 nuggets, and not 6, 9, 20 (which is
how they do in the UK, where I am from).

Even though I now live in the USA, it appears I've never been into McDonalds
and had need to note the sizes these items are sold in. I will not comment
further on this :)

